# hot spots in port mansfield



## HFD78 (Jun 11, 2006)

heading to p.m. tomorrow any recommended hot spots to try have not been there in years any advice would be appreciated


----------



## TikiDude (Aug 2, 2007)

Are you wading or drifting? Live bait or arty? The drains in East Cut are always good with live bait on a falling tide. The Oaks is always a good place to wade. If you can get out to the surf and head to the old sunken barge North about 8 miles it sometimes holds spectacular red fish fishing. Wind is a killer there though so dont even try it unless you have 12 -15 or less. My favorite place to fish there is south down the ICW past all of the camps on your left and then find grass and drift it. Some monster trout hold there year round. Good luck.


----------



## HFD78 (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks tikidude for info we will mostly be wading and all artys will post resuts when i get back home


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

4-5' grass. Drift - slow on bottom presentation. Winter patterns or spring patterns still holding.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Haven't been that far north but a couple of friends have done well in and around community bar


----------

